# SoapHutch's Plexiglass Molds?



## CountryGoalie (Aug 31, 2004)

I stumbled across SoapHutch.com's Plexiglass soap molds the other day, and was curious as to whether or not anyone on here has used a plexiglass mold like that, and how you liked it. I showed the pictures to my father, who is a general all-around handyman with, well... pretty much any material, and has worked with plexiglass while making guillotine-style doors on kennel runs for my mother, and he said that he could make them easily, for FAR less than they're charging (yeah, as a new soapmaker, I'm not about to shell $200+ for a soap mold, sorry)...

So, I thought I would see if anyone on here has used plexiglass molds, and how they liked them. Thanks for your input! :grin:


----------



## krische1012 (May 3, 2009)

Very timely...I was just about to post a thread asking about favorite molds to use. I have been using predominantly Pringles cans which is difficult for me because i don't really like Pringles! So I was investigating molds and have come across these:

http://cgi.ebay.com/SOAP-MAKING-BAR...aultDomain_0&hash=item255e3fdb6e#ht_682wt_907

and was wondering if anyone was familiar with them? Or had any other recommendations for a favorite mold!

To the OP - I think that the ones you linked were much more expensive then what you need and likely produce more volume then you want in your learning process.


----------



## Tallabred (May 23, 2008)

My favorite newbie mold is a commercial 9x13 baking pan from walmart - under $10. I line them with freezer paper and cut 16 bars out of them using a soap recipe with 55 oz of oil. I have made 1000's of bars using that "mold". Plus you can put it in your oven and not worry about it melting


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I prefer the HDPE molds over the plexiglass. I don't have any experience with the seller from the ebay listing, but my favorite molds are from Rita Richards at Kelsei's Creations. 

Her husband, Max has made them for almost a decade. They are the original HDPE slab molds with dividers. The size of the HDPE used for the dividers is thicker than what the ebay seller has. The dividers fit into groves on the side of the mold, making them stay in place and not 'wander' in the mold. 

I've heard of other HDPE molds with dividers made from the thinner HDPE and the dividers warp. I got my first Kelsei mold in 2002 and now have 4 of them (2 30-bar & 2 42-bar)

I do put a garbage bag on the bottom of the mold before I put on the outer ring. This makes it easier to remove the soap.


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

krische1012 said:


> Very timely...I was just about to post a thread asking about favorite molds to use. I have been using predominantly Pringles cans which is difficult for me because i don't really like Pringles! So I was investigating molds and have come across these:
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/SOAP-MAKING-BAR...aultDomain_0&hash=item255e3fdb6e#ht_682wt_907
> ...


I have two that are the same or similar. I also bought them from an ebay seller. I have a problem with soap sticking unless I grease the molds up good with petroleum jelly. I have two lined molds from Silvermoon that I really love. I also like those silicone muffin pans for small batches.


----------



## Mistyf (Apr 4, 2008)

I use woodfields silicone lined molds. These are my favorite. I have some silvermoon as well, but silvermoon has disappeared again. They can't be relied on, so that's when I tried woodfields. I love the silicone liner. It makes the soap pop right out, and it cleans up real easy.


----------

